# dublin river boots or toggi canyon boot- how long do they last?



## rowy (10 November 2010)

I need some new boots. 
I am really fed up of my wellies continually breaking after not many months and i really like the look of these. I am doing a horse course at uni so like how they look cool and are practical plus you can ride in them. 

So are they worth the expense?


----------



## Amy_08 (10 November 2010)

Don't buy the Dublin's. I got through 3 pairs of these fairly quickly due to them leaking and the lining splitting. If you have a look at other reviews of them on here a lot of people say the same.


----------



## appledoberman (10 November 2010)

Ive got the Dublins, had them maybe a year and they definately leak a little.........

Im gunna opt for some Dubarrys next


----------



## landyandy (10 November 2010)

i had the dublin boots, they lasted me 2 years, i loved them, i got the toggi canyon and did not like them, they just didn't feel comfy. my wonderful hubby as just got me a pair of dubarry's. love him and love the boots.


----------



## rowy (10 November 2010)

thanks def need them to be waterproof!

i wish i could afford dubarys as i love them!! alas maybe in a few years


----------



## GLEEK (10 November 2010)

I have the river boots had them over a year wear most days and through a very harsh winter - Dry feet for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toffee44 (10 November 2010)

I have Toggi Heritage and my first pair lasted me 4 years!!! Worn every day at least. Just replaced them with another pair


----------



## dressage-diva (10 November 2010)

had my river boots for about 2 years now, still keep my feet dry but linings have ripped a bit 

I also have the just togs huntsville boots and absolutley love them, would reccomend


----------



## galaxy (10 November 2010)

I've lived in my Canyons for a year and they're still waterproof!!

A friend bought some River boots at Hickstead, wore them at a PC Camp the next week and they leaked!!!!


----------



## Elliegazzellie (10 November 2010)

ooohh yes I'd like some boots like this to How waterproof are they meant to be cos they don't look like they'd be that waterproof. Can you go in a puddle with them for example? I can't afford dubarry's either.....can hardly afford the 'cheap' alternative


----------



## galaxy (10 November 2010)

My Canyons are totally waterproof!  Been out in all weathers, long wet grass, puddles and never had wet feet!


----------



## AprilBlossom (10 November 2010)

I would praise the canyons more but I feel I'm beginning to sou d like a toggi sales rep! Love mine, had them a year now and no problems


----------



## welsh_monster (10 November 2010)

Just wondering does anyone ever re-waterproof their boots? I have a pair of dublins, I jet wash them everytime I wear them cuz I get them filthy! Haven't had them very long but the first thing I did when I bought them was buy some dubbin for them!! Literally a couple of quid for a 500g pot.

Have done boots with it every week for the last 6 months and water just slides off, doesn't soak in at all!

We reproof rugs so why not our boots? I certainly give mine some stick and they've done fine so far!!


----------



## Letslip (10 November 2010)

Canyon boots lasted 3 months - and that was them only being used to walk the dog and muck out!!!! Not impressed

Sent them back to Toggi and now been waiting 4 weeks for a resolution!!!!


----------



## brigantia (11 November 2010)

I bought my Dublin River boots a year ago and they really need to be replaced. They are no longer waterproof at all and my socks get drenched walking through wet grass. I didn't find the lining to be durable or sturdy. 

Someone recommended Ariat Grasmere(?). Are those more durable?


----------



## Baileyhoss (11 November 2010)

I killed my Dublin River Boots in 4 months.  they weren't waterproof and the lining came out when i took them off.

I bought ariat grasmere instead - on their second winter and going strong.


----------



## claireandnadia (11 November 2010)

I've had my Dublins for 14 months, they don't leak but the lining at the heal came away pretty soon after I have got them.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (11 November 2010)

I have Dublins, had them 10 months and although the lining in one of them is slightly ripped they are still very waterproof and keep my feet dry.

I need them to last me until around Feburary and then I think I'm going to take the plunge and get some Dubarry's


----------



## howengold (11 November 2010)

welsh_monster said:



			Just wondering does anyone ever re-waterproof their boots? I have a pair of dublins, I jet wash them everytime I wear them cuz I get them filthy! Haven't had them very long but the first thing I did when I bought them was buy some dubbin for them!! Literally a couple of quid for a 500g pot.

Have done boots with it every week for the last 6 months and water just slides off, doesn't soak in at all!

We reproof rugs so why not our boots? I certainly give mine some stick and they've done fine so far!!
		
Click to expand...

I have some reproofing stuff in my house ready for when mine need re-doing, I have had them two months and they still look look brand new as I clean them with suede boot cleaner every week. I made a point of showing my hubby I canlook after them better than my wellies as he has promised me Durbarrys next time round if I look after these!


----------



## Clueless (11 November 2010)

http://www.outofthecity.co.uk/sherwood-forest-dalton-boot-brown-standard-p-3088.html  are quite a lot cheaper - and so far so good, but they are quite new to me... any other views?


----------

